# Order Kodak Film Today 12-31-19!



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2019)

For all us film shooters, significant price increases coming our way in the Kodak line. I ordered some today and that stocks me up for the year now. 

https://emulsive.org/articles/news/...otographic-film-and-paper-from-april-1st-2019


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

I shoot Ilford, so I avoid the problem.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> For all us film shooters, significant price increases coming our way in the Kodak line. I ordered some today and that stocks me up for the year now.
> 
> https://emulsive.org/articles/news/...otographic-film-and-paper-from-april-1st-2019


Ummm... that's talking about Fuji....


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 1, 2020)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > For all us film shooters, significant price increases coming our way in the Kodak line. I ordered some today and that stocks me up for the year now.
> ...


Oops I meant to post the Kodak link, they have one as well, same projected increase


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > For all us film shooters, significant price increases coming our way in the Kodak line. I ordered some today and that stocks me up for the year now.
> ...



And  "Published on February 25, 2019 and last updated on August 25, 2019".


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 1, 2020)

Kodak Film in 2020 - The Film Photography Project


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 1, 2020)

That's where I saw it, FPP. I buy Ilford B&W and guess I'll have to budget a little more for Kodak Portra, TMAX, etc. 

That's how it is with a lot of things, it's a matter of deciding what interests and hobbies to spend your money on. I choose to spend some of mine on film.


----------



## cgw (Jan 1, 2020)

Amen. Find the hanky-wringing over film price increases most common among people who couldn’t reliably remember when they last bought fresh film. Love the complaints at boards like Photrio from moaners who have to chip loose frozen peas from bricks of long-expired Plus-X.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2020)

cgw said:


> Amen. Find the hanky-wringing over film price increases most common among people who couldn’t reliably remember when they last bought fresh film. Love the complaints at boards like Photrio from moaners who have to chip loose frozen peas from bricks of long-expired Plus-X.



Yup, I always buy my film after Christmas. My family gets me Amazon cards per my request. I pay a little more on Amazon but hey, it's a gift so I don't mind. No one knows what the real increase is going to be, a certain amount of hype is built in to expedite the old stock to increase profit dollars I'm sure. I remember when Fuji Acros was rumored to stop production. I bought $500+ worth of 2 formats and I am down to my last rolls.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 12, 2020)

The film price hit has been somewhat sad for me.

ALL the most commonly used ones, ie lowest cost, have had the most increase in prices.  Color plus 200 WAS 3.49 a roll plus tax and shipping.  NOW its 5.48 a roll. 

Amazon has the 3 packs of ultramax 400 24 exposure rolls going for 18-25$ now. GAH

And to top things off with the fact that FUJI only makes a few types of the most expensive film anymore its a big let down. And there isn't much choice in color film.

yeah lomography sells color film, BUT the minute the Kodak price jump hit, the lomography "non special effects"  film, color and black and white had the same exact price increases per roll as Kodak Portra, Ektar, gold color, and pro 100 did.

Now for me, black and white film from Europe seems to be the medium of the future. If a roll of 24 exposure tri x 400 costs 5$, its much more fun to get the 6 dollar roll of 36 exposure from Europe.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 14, 2020)

b and h photo and adorama here in the states have become the cheapest sources of KODAK.

They are still honoring the old price per single roll of Kodak, but those are all on back order, and will have the price updated when they get new stock. They don't know when that will be though.

I used to find 10 packs of color plus 200 for 34/35 dollars for the 36 exposure rolls. God I miss that. Now its jacked up so high.

Now 24exp rolls of TRI X 400 are as expensive as ilforde delta 36 exp


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 14, 2020)

A lot of prices go up, we've had inflation, like, always? my entire life? lol And if it's now a more specialty item that 'everybody' isn't using it's more costly. It used to be nice to go in a discount or drug store and grab a 4 or 5 pack of 35mm film for 10 bucks (when people still used p&s instead of phones). Now I use film less often but still use it; just a matter of budgeting like you do for any hobbies/purchases. 

And nobody has to buy specialty film; I got some Revolog because it looks cool and I think it'll be fun to try it and see if I can get anything interesting with it. Just don't buy it if you aren't interested in it. Or I'll take it if you don't want it! lol


----------

